# Bones?



## jessica-01 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello all again!
Does anyone ever feed their fur-babies (raw) bones? I understand that cooked bones are potentially dangerous, but am told that raw bones are so good for dogs. Alas my baby won't show any interest in them at all and most are too large for her.
Does anyone have any advice or experience on this?
Many thanks.
X


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I used to feed my BIG dogs (when I had dobermans) the raw soup mones with marrow in them ... However I do not get my maltese any bones at all - I use bully sticks as their chews


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't feed them, but I think it is an excellent option!  I'm not sure exactly what bones would be recommended for their size. I know there are a couple of posters here that have mentioned feeding chicken necks-I assume there is bone in there? Hopefully they will comment


----------



## jessica-01 (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks so much for your prompt replies both of you. I hopefully look forward to hearing whether anyone else has had any success. I'd love to give Lilly something to chew on for a longer time than her regular treats!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

You could try antlers? You can buy them at pets at home and most pet stores!!


----------



## jessica-01 (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately I tried a puppy (ie small) antler last year and Lilly promptly broke off two front teeth! Her mouth is so incredibly small. Her teeth are minuscule! She's now got an attractive gap when she smiles! ;-)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine don't care for Antlers either, but they like Bullies and Bento Balls.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

From what I know, feeding bones should be introduced gradually. I don't remember where I've read how to do this, but I'll look for it. Meanwhile, here's other article about this topic:
Throw Me A Bone! 4 Tips for Feeding Bones to Your Dogs Safely | Dr. Ihor Basko - Worldwide Holistic Veterinary Care, Acupuncture, Diet Therapy

Personally, I give Cashmere dried rumen beef (something like this: Beef Rumen dried). It's soft enough, doesn't swell in the stomach and it's good for digestion. Don't know if it's popular in US, it something that Vets in Poland recommend for puppies and smaller breeds.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

jessica-01 said:


> Hello all again!
> Does anyone ever feed their fur-babies (raw) bones? I understand that cooked bones are potentially dangerous, but am told that raw bones are so good for dogs. Alas my baby won't show any interest in them at all and most are too large for her.
> Does anyone have any advice or experience on this?
> Many thanks.
> X


Ok I asked on a holistic care and raw feeding group I'm a member of. They suggest, for dogs as small as ours, chicken (including necks), small game bird and rabbits bones. All raw of course!

I'm still scared to try-but the people on that group have been doing this for a long time.


----------



## jessica-01 (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh thank you so so much all of you for your great advice! I will try your suggestions. Wish me luck!!!


----------

